

Typed Set Theory in C++11 - mahrz
http://www.bleedingmind.com/index.php/2012/03/04/set-theory-in-cpp11/

======
CountHackulus
This article was pretty good run, it's like using Haskell inside C++. Not
exactly real-world useful, except in very limited scenarios, but still an
interesting read.

------
zrb
But isn't this what BOOST MPL does, at least partially?

~~~
mahrz
Boost MPL provides similar things with its type_list (more on the practical
side though). But as far as I know, it's not yet C++11, so the overall syntax
is a bit more clumsy.

